# Un(')architetto



## pizzi

Quando l'architetto è una donna, si scrive *un architetto* o *un'architetto*? 

E gli aggettivi inizianti per vocale. che fine fanno? 
Ad esempio, *un'esperta (o abile) architetto* o *un esperto (o abile) architetto*, comunque?

Grazie e ciao


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi piace pensare che, almeno nell'articolo, il femminile sia desumibile.
Un'architetto mi piace molto. Dura spiegare che non si tratta di un errore di ortografia, però. Specie se non ci viene in aiuto un nome proprio di donna messo da qualche parte, nella frase.


----------



## Tobago

Il dizionario De Mauro dà il femminile "architetta". Non viene usata questa parola? Suona goffa?



Per favore correggetemi in caso di errori !


----------



## MAVERIK

Tobago said:


> Il dizionario De Mauro dà il femminile "architetta". Non viene usata questa parola? Suona goffa?
> 
> 
> 
> Per favore correggetemi in caso di errori !


 
Direi proprio di no.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo me il fatto che l'architetto possa essere donna non può in nessun modo avere influenza su una regola grammaticale: i dizionari riportano architetto come sostantivo maschile e per tale va trattato, quindi "un architetto".
Idem per ingegnere, notaio etc etc.


----------



## Necsus

Direi che la questione rimane tutt'ora aperta. Un paio di pareri sull'argomento:

(L.Serianni) "è inevitabile che un processo _linguistico in fieri, _come il riassestamento maschile-femminile nei nomi professionali, sia presentato in modo diverso dalle varie "fonti di lingua", che riflettono l'obiettiva oscillazione dell'uso reale. (continua)

(S.Lepri) "Ogni lingua è basata su un principio androcentrico e l'uomo è il parametro intorno a cui ruota e si organizza l'universo linguistico." (continua)


----------



## daniele712

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me il fatto che l'architetto possa essere donna non può in nessun modo avere influenza su una regola grammaticale: i dizionari riportano architetto come sostantivo maschile e per tale va trattato, quindi "un architetto".
> Idem per ingegnere, notaio etc etc.


Concordo. Sarebbe preferibile poter dire 'una notaia', 'una medica' ect.', non ci vedrei nulla di male. Ma non si può. E un' ingegnere con _un_ apostrafato sarebbe un rimedio davvero irrilevante, capace solo di portare confusione.


Daniele


----------



## _forumuser_

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo me il fatto che l'architetto possa essere donna non può in nessun modo avere influenza su una regola grammaticale: i dizionari riportano architetto come sostantivo maschile e per tale va trattato, quindi "un architetto".
> Idem per ingegnere, notaio etc etc.



Perche' tanta rigidita'? Notaio e' maschile per il semplice fatto che fino a pochi decenni fa c'erano solo notai e niente notaie. Che si inserisca l'apostrofo davanti al nome conservando la desinenza maschile, o che si aggiunga una versione con desinenza femminile nei vocabolari ha poca importanza. L'importante e' che grammatica e lessico italiani si sbrighino ad adeguarsi ai tempi che cambiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_forumuser_ said:


> Perche' tanta rigidita'? Notaio e' maschile per il semplice fatto che fino a pochi decenni fa c'erano solo notai e niente notaie. Che si inserisca l'apostrofo davanti al nome conservando la desinenza maschile, o che si aggiunga una versione con desinenza femminile nei vocabolari ha poca importanza. L'importante e' che grammatica e lessico italiani si sbrighino ad adeguarsi ai tempi che cambiano.



Non è una mia rigidità, al massimo della grammatica italiana..
La regola dell'elisione è semplice e si basa sul genere della parola che indica la professione, non sul sesso della persona che la svolge (come tutti sappiamo, no?).
Sin quando la regola sarà questa, scrivere _un'architetto _quando trattasi di architetto donna è prima di tutto un errore e, secondo me, una cosa che non ha senso.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non è una mia rigidità, al massimo della grammatica italiana..
> 
> Sin quando la regola sarà questa, scrivere _un'architetto _quando trattasi di architetto donna è prima di tutto un errore  e, secondo me, una cosa che non ha senso.


 
Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Far seguire l'apostrofo all'articolo indeterminativo *un *quando questo è riferito ad una donna, nonostante la parola utilizzata sia conosciuta solo al maschile, serve proprio a dare a questa parola il genere femminile che altrimenti mancherebbe.
Non vedo dove la grammatica italiana possa segnalare ciò come errore. In base alla grammatica italiana, l'apostrofo dopo _*un*_ può essere utilizzato solo per indicare un sostantivo di genere femminile. Quando capitano sostantivi che non hanno una precisa distinzione tra maschile e femminile o sono più che altro conosciuti al maschile, ecco che l'apostrofo interviene per chiarire ogni dubbio e per far comprendere che si sta parlando di un sostantivo di genere femminile.
Quindi, dire _*un' architetto*_, riferendosi ad una donna, è correttissimo. Eventuali dubbi potrebbero ( e così è! ) sorgere dal fatto che chi legge conosca a fondo la grammatica italiana, riconoscendo l'utilizzo dell'_*un*_ in questo caso non come errore (un non va apostrofato se riferito ad un termine di genere maschile) ma come corretta applicazione di una regola grammaticale.
Per questo, io credo che il quesito che si è chiesto *pizzi *all'inizio di questo thread va visto dietro un'altra visuale: *non chiediamoci se il corretto uso della grammatica italiana sia un errore, ma chiediamoci se tutti saranno in grado di non classificarlo come tale, dando alla grammatica quel che è della grammatica.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

::Francesca:: said:


> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Far seguire l'apostrofo all'articolo indeterminativo *un *quando questo è riferito ad una donna, nonostante la parola utilizzata sia conosciuta solo al maschile, serve proprio a dare a questa parola il genere femminile che altrimenti mancherebbe.
> Non vedo dove la grammatica italiana possa segnalare ciò come errore. In base alla grammatica italiana, l'apostrofo dopo _*un*_ può essere utilizzato solo per indicare un sostantivo di genere femminile. Quando capitano sostantivi che non hanno una precisa distinzione tra maschile e femminile o sono più che altro conosciuti al maschile, ecco che l'apostrofo interviene per chiarire ogni dubbio e per far comprendere che si sta parlando di un sostantivo di genere femminile.
> Quindi, dire _*un' architetto*_, riferendosi ad una donna, è correttissimo. Eventuali dubbi potrebbero ( e così è! ) sorgere dal fatto che chi legge conosca a fondo la grammatica italiana, riconoscendo l'utilizzo dell'_*un*_ in questo caso non come errore (un non va apostrofato se riferito ad un termine di genere maschile) ma come corretta applicazione di una regola grammaticale.
> Per questo, io credo che il quesito che si è chiesto *pizzi *all'inizio di questo thread va visto dietro un'altra visuale: *non chiediamoci se il corretto uso della grammatica italiana sia un errore, ma chiediamoci se tutti saranno in grado di non classificarlo come tale, dando alla grammatica quel che è della grammatica.*



Trovami una sola grammatica italiana che considera il genere di una parola come "fluttuante" tra maschile e femminile e ti do ragione.
Qui non si discute se sia opportuno che le regole vengano adeguate ai tempi, ma si discute di quale sia la regola; in questo caso la regola è semplice e inequivocabile: si considera il genere del termine come viene riportato sui dizionari.
Il resto sono solo disquisizioni.


----------



## bubu7

::Francesca:: said:


> In base alla grammatica italiana, l'apostrofo dopo _*un*_ può essere utilizzato solo per indicare un sostantivo di genere femminile.


Esatto. Ma _architetto_ è un sostantivo di genere maschile e quindi non provoca elisione dell'articolo indeterminativo (non confondiamo il genere grammaticale della parola col sesso della persona a cui si riferisce). Il femminile è _architetta_ e quindi, correttamente _un'architetta_. Ma la forma femminile non è [ancora] consigliabile perché mantiene una sfumatura scherzosa (anche per una vaga risonanza della seconda parte della parola ). Quindi è consigliabile, a mio parere, riferendosi a una donna, _un architetto_ ma sarà benvenuta _un'architetta;_ mentre _*un'architetto_ rimane una forma errata che non rispetta le regole grammaticali.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Esatto. _*Ma architetto è un sostantivo di genere maschile*_ e quindi non provoca elisione dell'articolo indeterminativo (non confondiamo il genere grammaticale della parola col sesso della persona a cui si riferisce). Il femminile è _architetta_ e quindi, correttamente _un'architetta_. Ma la forma femminile non è [ancora] consigliabile perché mantiene una sfumatura scherzosa (anche per una vaga risonanza della seconda parte della parola ). Quindi è consigliabile, a mio parere, riferendosi a una donna, _un architetto_ ma sarà benvenuta _un'architetta;_ mentre _*un'architetto_ rimane una forma errata che non rispetta le regole grammaticali.



Esattamente: le regole grammaticali esistono e spesso sono inequivocabili.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Ma la forma femminile non è [ancora] consigliabile perché mantiene una sfumatura scherzosa (anche per una vaga risonanza della seconda parte della parola ). Quindi è consigliabile, a mio parere, riferendosi a una donna, _un architetto_



Ma assolutamente. Perche' qualche persona poco intelligente fa la risatina ebete quando sente pronunciare la parola archi*tetta* sarebbe da preferire il maschile? Tale persona andrebbe denunciata per molestie.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente: le regole grammaticali esistono e spesso sono inequivocabili.



Ripeto, non capisco la rigidita'. Le regole le fanno gli uomini (sic) e gli uomini (piu' probabile le donne in questo caso) possono cambiarle. Un esempio di una regola che mi capita spesso di violare. In italiano quando si fanno affermazioni generiche tipo:

Se uno scrittore vuole scrivere x, libero di farlo.
Se uno dice x sul forum viene lapidato. 
Se tutti facessero x succederebbe il finimondo.
Il lettore si chiedera'....

ecc. ecc.

si usa il maschile. La regola, piu' o meno esplicita, e' che il maschile copre persone di ambo i sessi, mentre il femminile copre solo donne. Io da parecchio tempo non mi curo della regola e scrivo "Se una scrittrice vuole scrivere x", "La lettrice si chiedera'...". All'inizio chi legge lo trovera' innaturale, ma a pensarci bene c'e' ben poco di naturale nella nostra preferenza storica per il genere maschile.


----------



## bubu7

Secondo me, caro forumuser, stai confondendo un mio consiglio per una scrittura neutra (consigliabile soprattutto per gli stranieri che apprendono la nostra lingua) con quanto sarebbe auspicabile ma non si è ancora avverato pienamente (mi riferisco alla neutralità di _architetta_).
In quanto alle tue considerazioni finali non penso che saresti compreso se parlassi di _lettrici_, riferendoti genericamente a uomini e donne.
Si può anche avere in mente di fare una rivoluzione linguistica, anche se in questo campo il potere dei singoli è (per nostra fortuna) praticamente nullo ma, a mio parere, è meglio dare a chi ci segue delle indicazioni che hanno il conforto delle grammatiche e dei dizionari.


----------



## _forumuser_

bubu7 said:


> Secondo me, caro forumuser, stai confondendo un mio consiglio per una scrittura neutra (consigliabile soprattutto per gli stranieri che apprendono la nostra lingua) con quanto sarebbe auspicabile ma non si è ancora avverato pienamente (mi riferisco alla neutralità di _architetta_).
> In quanto alle tue considerazioni finali non penso che saresti compreso se parlassi di _lettrici_, riferendoti genericamente a uomini e donne.
> Si può anche avere in mente di fare una rivoluzione linguistica, anche se in questo campo il potere dei singoli è (per nostra fortuna) praticamente nullo ma, a mio parere, è meglio dare a chi ci segue delle indicazioni che hanno il conforto delle grammatiche e dei dizionari.



Riguardo ad architetta, volevo solo incoraggiare chi legge a non lasciarsi intimidire dai (possibili) comportamenti sessisti di chi li/le  ascolta. Quanto al mio uso del femminile quando la regola (se ha un nome pregherei te o altri/e di dirmelo) richiederebbe il maschile non ambisco certo a rivoluzionare la lingua. Mi sta a cuore solo esprimere attraverso la mia scelta che sono consapevole che esiste un problema cui, secondo me, va trovata una soluzione che accontenti tutti/e.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_forumuser_ said:


> Ripeto, non capisco la rigidita'. Le regole le fanno gli uomini (sic) e gli uomini (piu' probabile le donne in questo caso) possono cambiarle.


Nessun problema se in futuro si cambierà questa regola, il punto è un altro però: per ora la regola esiste, è chiarissima, non da adito a possibili interpretazioni e se si vuole scrivere in italiano correttamente la si deve rispettare.

Negare che _architetto_ sia un sostantivo *solo* maschile e quindi se usato con _un_ non ci sia bisogno dell'elisione è ridicolo, secondo me.
Tutto il resto è filosofia della grammatica.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Siamo qui per discutere, nessuno deve considerarsi portatore della Verità assoluta, anche perchè spesso ci ritroviamo a discutere di e in ambiti in cui non esiste *una* verità, ma *tante possibili *verità. Se si interviene qui è per discuterne e parlarne insieme, la lingua italiana la conosciamo tutti, non mi pare privilegio di pochi, se nascono dibattiti o discussioni è proprio per confrontarci, quindi reputo per niente carino ed educato indicare come *ridicoli *i commenti o le considerazioni di chi la pensa diversamente. 

Tornando al discorso che anima questo thread, non da tutti i linguisti nè da tutti i più conosciuti vocabolari viene indicato il termine "_architetta_" come *femminile* di "_architetto_": se così fosse, questa discussione non sarebbe proprio nata, perchè lo avremmo considerato come un dato di fatto da non mettere in discussione (scusate la ripetizione).

Io considero il termine "_architetto_" (così come avvocato, ingegnere )come un sostantivo di genere maschile/femminile alla stregua di termini come utente, atleta, estetista e, in quanto tale, sottoposto alla regola dell' _*un* apostrofato _quando riferito al genere femminile.

Non concordo con chi non concorda con me, ma non dico che si sbaglia perchè, documentandomi qua e là, ho notato che siamo in un campo aperto a diverse interpretazioni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

::Francesca:: said:


> Io considero il termine "_architetto_" (così come avvocato, ingegnere )come un sostantivo di genere maschile/femminile alla stregua di termini come utente, atleta, estetista e, in quanto tale, sottoposto alla regola dell' _*un* apostrofato _quando riferito al genere femminile.



Ok allora: indicami anche una sola grammatica o un solo dizionario che riporta il genere "maschile/femminile": nella mia profonda ignoranza io conosco solo il genere maschile *O* il genere femminile, il genere misto/variabile non l'ho mai sentito.

Se poi il tuo "_io considero_" significa che tu hai un modo tutto tuo di interpretare la grammatica italiana, allora il discorso finisce qui.


----------



## _forumuser_

Il discorso, caro Paul, e' che nel caso in cui non esista un sostantivo femminile per esprimere la mia professione, io donna ho tutto il diritto di sabotare le regole della grammatica  e del lessico (stabilite da uomini in tempi bui in cui a me non era concesso ne' di andare a scuola ne' di esercitare professioni) aggiungendo apostrofi o disfandomi di abitudini inveterate per vedermi rappresentata dalla mia lingua.

La storia delle regole e delle abitudini grammaticali e' inseparabile dalla storia sociale. Nel 1891 si diceva che una donna non potesse fare l'avvocatessa a causa del ciclo mestruale che le avrebbe tolto serenita' di giudizio per una settimana al mese. Adesso si dice che non puo' fare un'architetto con l'apostrofo o l'architetta con la a perche' il  genere del sostantivo e' maschile.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_forumuser_ said:


> Il discorso, caro Paul, e' che nel caso in cui non esista un sostantivo femminile per esprimere la mia professione, io donna ho tutto il diritto di sabotare le regole della grammatica  e del lessico (stabilite da uomini in tempi bui in cui a me non era concesso ne' di andare a scuola ne' di esercitare professioni) aggiungendo apostrofi o disfandomi di abitudini inveterate per vedermi rappresentata dalla mia lingua.
> 
> La storia delle regole e delle abitudini grammaticali e' inseparabile dalla storia sociale. Nel 1891 si diceva che una donna non potesse fare l'avvocatessa a causa del ciclo mestruale che le avrebbe tolto serenita' di giudizio per una settimana al mese. Adesso si dice che non puo' fare un'architetto con l'apostrofo o l'architetta con la a perche' il  genere del sostantivo e' maschile.



Posso anche essere d'accordo con te nel merito, ma dal mio punto di vista le regole si rispettano, non si interpretano, soprattutto quando sono di una chiarezza esemplare come quella di cui si discute.
Non credo che tale regola sia nata a scopo discriminatorio nei confronti delle donne e se una signora si sentisse da meno solo perchè la grammatica stabilisce che _architetto_ è un sostantivo maschile allora non mi resta che ascoltare quello che dice e sorridere


----------



## ::Francesca::

Paulfromitaly said:


> Posso anche essere d'accordo con te nel merito, ma dal mio punto di vista le regole si rispettano, non si interpretano, soprattutto quando sono *di una chiarezza esemplare come quella di cui si discute.*



Il punto è proprio questo: tu vedi chiarezza dove qualcuno non la vede. Qui non si sta a fare interpretazione a proprio piacimento di una regola grammaticale. Si sta a discutere di un ambito che, proprio perchè non chiaro, lascia spazio a molteplici interpretazioni.


----------



## bubu7

::Francesca:: said:


> Tornando al discorso che anima questo thread, non da tutti i linguisti nè da tutti i più conosciuti vocabolari viene indicato il termine "_architetta_" come *femminile* di "_architetto_": se così fosse, questa discussione non sarebbe proprio nata, perchè lo avremmo considerato come un dato di fatto da non mettere in discussione (scusate la ripetizione).
> 
> Io considero il termine "_architetto_" (così come avvocato, ingegnere )come un sostantivo di genere maschile/femminile alla stregua di termini come utente, atleta, estetista e, in quanto tale, sottoposto alla regola dell' _*un* apostrofato _quando riferito al genere femminile.


 
Ciao Fra'. 

I termini che tu hai elencato: _utente, atleta, estetista_; sono riportati dal GRADIT con l'indicazione m./f., correttamente quindi il femminile va indicato coll'articolo apostrofato e la forma invariabile del sostantivo.
I nomi di professione _avvocato_ e _ingegnere_ sono indicati nel GRADIT solo come maschili e tali rimangono anche se riferiti a una persona di sesso femminile (mi sembra che tu continui a confondere genere grammaticale del termine e sesso della persona a cui si riferisce). Ad esempio il sostantivo _recluta_ è stato sempre di genere femminile anche quando si riferiva solo a uomini.
Nei casi in cui il vocabolario non indichi ambo i generi per un sostantivo di professione, o si usa il genere specificato come non marcato (capace cioè di riferirsi anche all'altro sesso: nel nostro caso _un architetto_ anche per le donne) oppure, se già non esiste una forma certificata, se ne fa il femminile seguendo la regola che prevede un cambiamento della desinenza (generalmente da _-o_ ad _-a_, quindi _un'architetta_); di conseguenza l'articolo indeterminativo, quand'è il caso, verrà apostrofato. Non esiste, fino a prova contraria, una regola grammaticale che afferma, come mi sembra tu stia sostenendo, che il femminile di un sostantivo in _-o_ si ottiene semplicemente cambiando il genere dell'articolo, aggiungendo cioè semplicemente un apostrofo.

P.s.
Sai benissimo che _perché e né_, nell'italiano moderno, si scrivono coll'accento acuto.


----------



## MünchnerFax

::Francesca:: said:


> [...]un ambito che, proprio perchè non chiaro, lascia spazio a molteplici interpretazioni.


A me per la verità sembra che l'ambito sia chiarissimo. De Mauro:

ar|chi|tét|to, ar|chi|tèt|to
*s.m.*

In quanto sostantivo _grammaticalmente_ maschile, ad esso si applicano le normali regole dei sostantivi maschili. In particolare, scrivere _un*'*architetto_ con l'apostrofo è errato.
Il punto di partenza non mi sembra soggetto a dubbi né interpretazioni. No?

Si può poi _sviluppare da questo punto_ considerazioni e proposte che sono perfettamente condivisibili da parte mia, come questa di _forumuser_:


> io donna ho tutto il diritto di *sabotare* le regole della grammatica e del lessico [...] *aggiungendo* apostrofi o *disfandomi di abitudini* inveterate


Espressioni di _divenire_, non di _essere_. 

Peraltro non è mica obbligatorio che genere grammaticale della parola e genere biologico della persona coincidano. Succede in tante altre lingue senza scandalo.

EDIT - Scuse a Bubu col quale mi sono incrociato e che ha detto le stesse cose mie in modo più accademico e meno farfallino.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

::Francesca:: said:


> Il punto è proprio questo: tu vedi chiarezza dove qualcuno non la vede. Qui non si sta a fare interpretazione a proprio piacimento di una regola grammaticale. Si sta a discutere di un ambito che, proprio perchè non chiaro, lascia spazio a molteplici interpretazioni.



*Errata corrige:* Tu non vedi chiarezza dove tutti gli altri la vedono (mi riferisco meramente alla regola grammaticale riguardante l'elisione).


----------



## ::Francesca::

Non confondo genere grammaticale del termine e sesso della persona a cui si riferisce. E' che, nel caso in questione, non vedo la chiarezza della regola come la vedete voi.

Io parto da questi presupposti:


Il termine _architetto _non ha una forma femminile (_architetta_ non la considero tale *perché* (  ) non è universalmente e grammaticalmente e linguisticamente riconosciuta come tale!)
In base al primo presupposto, reputo non sbagliato scrivere "_un'architetto_" quando ci si riferisce ad una donna.

In ogni caso, considero questa discussione interessante, ma continuo a pensarla così. Ora mi metto a fare un po' di indagini trasversali. 




> P.s.
> Sai benissimo che _perché e né_, nell'italiano moderno, si scrivono coll'accento acuto



Verissimo! Sono sbadata.


----------



## _forumuser_

La regola dice: se il sostantivo e' maschile l'apostrofo non serve. Diamo ragione a Paul: la regola non fa una piega. Il problema: come fa una donna che si trova davanti ad un lessico relativo alle professioni completamente androcentrico e "deginizzato" per ragioni storiche e culturali? Abbiamo due soluzioni: o inventiamo e accettiamo pienamente e senza risatine sostantivi femminili derivati dai corrispondenti maschili (ministra, avvocata, notaia, medica) o accettiamo che qualcuno usi i sostantivi che terminano in "o" come "neutri" o "femminili irregolari", usando, se lo ritiene opportuno, l'apostrofo. (Esempio a cui non potrete obiettare: un'oculista. )
E non venite a dirmi che non vedete perche' una donna dovrebbe fare tante storie  se il nome del suo mestiere e' maschile perche' vorrei vedere voi maschietti ad essere definiti giornaliste, professoresse, linguiste, geografe, radiologhe o moderatrici.


----------



## sabrinita85

Premettendo che moltissimi italiani (e ne potremmo ricavare numerosi esempi anche qui sul forum) non hanno ancora ben chiaro quando usare l'apostrofo, mi sembra abbastanza "pretenzioso" far intendere al nostro lettore che ci stiamo riferendo, in questo caso, a un architetto di sesso femminile tramite il solo uso di un apostrofo.
Capisco che questa potrebbe essere una buona soluzione linguistica, rivendicando così, anche il diritto ad avere parole di genere femminile per professioni che ormai svolgono anche le donne; però, ahimé, questo non è ancora possibile, come più volte sottolineato da vari utenti prima di me.

Qualche tempo fa vidi un sito di un'associazione di sole donne che promuovevano la cultura: nella prima pagina vi erano tutti i membri con il loro impeccabile curriculum. Mi sorprese, ma forse non avrebbe dovuto, l'uso di "fisico" per la professione che avevano dichiarato alcune donne, quando in realtà, vari dizionari riportano "fisica" come femminile di "fisico".


----------



## MünchnerFax

E se non ci fosse l'apostrofo?
_Un*a*/L*a* brav*a* architett*o* che è venut*a* a rifarmi la camera_? Questo è scorretto per la grammatica attuale.

Francesca, nel tuo intervento hai giustamente scritto:


> *reputo* non sbagliato
> *continuo a pensarla* così.



Queste sono per l'appunto le tue opinioni (per inciso, il secondo non è un presupposto) su come la lingua potrebbe o dovrebbe evolversi: fare di _architetto_ un sostantivo misto maschile/femminile? Sdoganare _architetta_? Altre ipotesi? Possiamo allora parlare di questo. Ma le regole attuali della grammatica italiana sono quelle che abbiamo già discusso, e non mi sembrano opinabili. Altrimenti il ragionamento si potrebbe applicare anche ad altri sostantivi:

_Quella là è un*'*elemento pericolos*a*! / un*a* bell*a* tipo! _(La macchina? )

Riassunto per chiudere il mio intervento: vanno bene tutte le opinioni e proposte segnalandole come tali, ma non mi dite che sono regole ufficiali _hic et nunc _e io sono un maschilista!


----------



## ::Francesca::

sabrinita85 said:


> mi sembra abbastanza "pretenzioso" far intendere al nostro lettore che ci stiamo riferendo, in questo caso, a un architetto di sesso femminile tramite il solo uso di un apostrofo.



Questo rimanda al mio discorso inziale: al fatto, cioè, che non tutti potrebbero essere in grado di comprendere che l'apostrofo in questo caso non è un errore grammaticale, ma messo appositamente per indicare una donna. 





> Riassunto per chiudere il mio intervento: vanno bene tutte le proposte, ma non mi dite che sono regole ufficiali _hic et nunc _e io sono un maschilista!




Ma infatti non ho mai parlato di regola ufficiale, né di unica regola corretta (mentre le altre portate avanti da altri non lo sono). Ho solo detto che non la considero scorretta.


----------



## sabrinita85

::Francesca:: said:


> Questo rimanda al mio discorso inziale: al fatto, cioè, che non tutti potrebbero essere in grado di comprendere che l'apostrofo in questo caso non è un errore grammaticale, ma messo appositamente per indicare una donna.


Sì, capisco quello che vuoi dire, e ripeto: se la maggioranza degli italiani neanche sa riconoscere un apostrofo "in normalità", figurati se saprebbe riconoscere che lo stai usando per parlare di una donna! 

Io sono favorevole all'introduzione di questo piccolo dettaglio di scrittura, senza ricorrere a parole come _architetta _(alcune suonano male oltre a provocare la risa di alcuni maschilisti senza rimedio), ma questo dovrebbe presumere anche una nuova e impensabile scolarizzazione di massa attraverso media e nuovi media. Insomma, ho una completa sfiducia verso questo tipo di cose!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_forumuser_ said:


> E non venite a dirmi che non vedete perche' una donna dovrebbe fare tante storie  se il nome del suo mestiere e' maschile perche' vorrei vedere voi maschietti ad essere definiti giornaliste, professoresse, linguiste, geografe, radiologhe o moderatrici.



Premesso che adesso andiamo oltre la grammatica, secondo me il problema è l'opposto..
Personalmente se ho necessità di rivolgermi ad un architetto, non me ne importerebbe nulla del fatto che fosse uomo o donna.
A me interesserebbe la competenza, l'esperienza, le capacità, mentre del sesso e del suo stato familiare e di tutto il resto posso benissimo fare a meno.
Il fatto di sottolineare il sesso del suddetto professionista è la vera discriminazione..


----------



## Einstein

Vent'anni fa, chi proponeva di chiamare la Thatcher "prima ministra" faceva solo ridere. Invece oggi su Google trovo quasi 1.900.000 risultati per "ministra".
Basta insistere _con un'architetta_ e prima o poi il termine sarà accettato. Invece per me (straniero) non ha logica _un'architetto_; sarebbe analogo a _un guardia_, cosa che nessuno propone_._


----------



## _forumuser_

MünchnerFax said:


> _Quella là è un*'*elemento pericolos*a*! / un*a* bell*a* tipo! _(La macchina? )


 
.  Pero' c'e' differenza tra nomi che designano oggetti/concetti usati metaforicamente per indicare persone, e nomi che designano persone. A me sta bene che la mia tastiera sia "femmina", ma preferirei non essere chiamato ricercatrice.  

Il genere dei nomi di professione e' lo strascico di un'epoca di discriminazione e repressione verso le donne. Per me non contribuire a perpetuare, anche se solo ortograficamente, questo passato, viene prima della fedelta' alle convenzioni lessicali e grammaticali.


----------



## sabrinita85

Einstein said:


> Vent'anni fa, chi proponeva di chiamare la Thatcher "prima ministra" faceva solo ridere. Invece oggi su Google trovo quasi 1.900.000 risultati per "ministra".
> Basta insistere _con un'architetta_ e prima o poi il termine sarà accettato. Invece per me (straniero) non ha logica _un'architetto_; sarebbe analogo a _un guardia_, cosa che nessuno propone_._


Come in Spagna, anche in Italia l'uso al femminile di professioni sempre considerate maschili, suona a ironico.

Dire "La Prima Ministra Maria Marietta" e dire "Il Primo Ministro Maria Marietta" è diverso ai miei orecchi: nel primo caso Maria Marietta dovrebbe solo offendersi, visto che è detto con un punta (enorme) di ironicità; nel secondo caso, direi proprio che non ha motivo di offendersi. 

Quindi, non è sempre vero che se viene modificato al femminile il nome della professione, questo risulti più politicamente corretto.


----------



## Einstein

Ma forse l'accezione ironica è una fase inevitabile da sopportare prima che una parola tipo "ministra" si stabilisca come un termine serio.


----------



## _forumuser_

Infatti. Una volta trovavamo ridicola o peggio sacrilega anche solo l'idea che una donna facesse la ministra (o qualsiasi altra professione). Adesso e' ridicolo solo il nome femminile. Speriamo di liberarci presto di questi sciocchi pregiudizi.


----------



## bubu7

Ho fatto una piccola indagine su alcuni lessici:

Garzanti 2007 (maschile _architetto_; femminile _architetta_); 

GRADIT (maschile _architetto_; femminile scherzoso _architetta_);

De Mauro (maschile _architetto_; femminile _architetta_);

DISC 2002 (_architetto_ maschile, anche con riferimento a donna; non comune, _architetta_);

Treccani (maschile, anche con riferimento a donna);

Devoto-Oli 2007 (femminile _architetta_; per lo più usato al maschile anche con riferimento a donna);

Patota - _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_ (2006): maschile: _architetto_; femminile: _architetta_.

Io proporrei una regola pratica: fino a quando Francesca (o qualcun altro) non trova s'un vocabolario autorevole, oppure s'una grammatica, che il femminile di _architetto_ è *_un*'*architett*o*_, consiglierei di considerare errata quest'ultima forma e di ripiegare sull'alternativa tra la forma maschile (_un architetto_) e quella femminile (_un'architetta_).

A me sembra un buon compromesso che dovrebbe accontentare tutti...


----------



## pizzi

::Francesca:: said:


> Io considero il termine "_architetto_" (così come avvocato, ingegnere )come un sostantivo di genere maschile/femminile alla stregua di termini come utente, atleta, estetista e, in quanto tale, sottoposto alla regola dell' _*un* apostrofato _quando riferito al genere femminile.


 
Già! La questione non sarebbe stata minimamente sollevata su un'atleta, vero,forse perché desinente in *a*? 
Anche perchè non vedo errori nello scrivere _un'atleta bulgara ha vinto la medaglia d'oro_, piuttosto che _un atleta bulgaro di genere femminile ha vinto la medaglia d'oro_...
Allora, è così raccapricciante scrivere:
_Zaha Hadid, un'architetto irachena con cittadinanza britannica, è stata la prima donna a vincere il Pritzker Prize_
anche se si può certamente far ricorso a formule più eleganti?

O esistono mestieri che, se finiscono in *o*, son trattati rigidamente con le regole del genere maschile, e se terminano con vocali più femminili ci si arrangia con una diversa elasticità?



Scusa, bubu7, avevo saltato il tuo post!

_Una bella tipa _però si sente dire spesso, senza confusioni automobilistiche...


----------



## memynl

"Io proporrei una regola pratica: fino a quando Francesca (o qualcun altro) non trova s'un vocabolario autorevole, oppure s'una grammatica, che il femminile di _architetto_ è *_un*'*architett*o*_, consiglierei di considerare errata quest'ultima forma e di ripiegare sull'alternativa tra la forma maschile (_un architetto_) e quella femminile (_un'architetta_)."

Condivido appieno...*_un*'*architett*o *_è davvero orrendo...e comunque è anche un aborto grammaticalmente parlando...decisamente meglio una velata ironia o, se proprio non si riesce ad evitare, l'uso del maschile inappropriatamente!


----------



## ::Francesca::

bubu7 said:


> Ho fatto una piccola indagine su alcuni lessici:
> 
> Garzanti 2007 (maschile _architetto_; femminile _architetta_);
> 
> GRADIT (maschile _architetto_; femminile scherzoso _architetta_);
> 
> De Mauro (maschile _architetto_; femminile _architetta_);
> 
> DISC 2002 (_architetto_ maschile, anche con riferimento a donna; non comune, _architetta_);
> 
> Treccani (maschile, anche con riferimento a donna);
> 
> Devoto-Oli 2007 (femminile _architetta_; per lo più usato al maschile anche con riferimento a donna);
> 
> Patota - _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_ (2006): maschile: _architetto_; femminile: _architetta_.




Analizzando la tua indagine,si nota la non unanimità dei responsi riguardo ad _architetta _come femminile di _architetto_: il Garzanti e il De Mauro lo indicano come tale, mentre gli altri dizionari e grammatiche da te indicati lo indicano come _femminile scherzoso_, come _non comune_, come _utilizzato al maschile anche con riferimento a donna._

E' ciò che intendevo con i miei interventi: non vedo nulla di definito e ovunque riconosciuto. 

Comunque sia, le mie argomentazioni le ho portate, voi avete portato le vostre, abbiamo discusso ed ora ognuno, al riguardo, ovviamente deciderà di comportarsi come più gli aggrada. Perciò è inutile discuterne ulteriormente ed è pure inutile stuzzicare con velate ironie, del tipo:



> fino a quando Francesca (o qualcun altro) non trova s'un vocabolario autorevole, oppure s'una grammatica, che...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

::Francesca:: said:


> E' ciò che intendevo con i miei interventi: non vedo nulla di definito e ovunque riconosciuto.



Ah no??
Io vedo che:


*Tutti i dizionari *classificano architetto come sostantivo maschile e basta.
*Tutte le grammatiche *affermano che l'apostrofo si usa solo con i sostantivi femminili.
Da cui si deduce che "un*'*architetto" è sempre cosiderato un errore.

La non uniformità tra i dizionari se mai si ha per il termine "architett*a*", che comunque non era l'argomento del thread.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ah no??
> 
> 
> La non uniformità tra i dizionari se mai si ha per il termine "architett*a*", che comunque non era l'argomento del thread.




E quindi? Nel mio ultimo scambio di battute con bubu si parlava, *appunto*, di _architetta_ come femminile o meno di _architetto_. Anche ciò argomento del thread.


----------



## bubu7

Francesca said:


> ...è pure inutile stuzzicare con velate ironie...


 
Secondo me a volte può essere utile, cara Francesca, soprattutto se è fatto con amicizia e senza cattiveria.
A parte la velata e amichevole ironia, penso che la mia _nota operativa_ rimanga valida: se nessun lessico o grammatica riporta _un*'*architett*o*_ come forma accettabile, dobbiamo ritenerla errata: sempre fino a prova contraria. È per questo che t'invitavo, nell'interesse di tutti, ad approfondire la ricerca.


----------



## zuccone61

La questione qui si fa interessante non tanto per l'architetta che a me pare buffo comunque, quanto perché si solleva una importante questione di metodo fondamentale. Allora si dice: se non c'è un vocabolario o un'autorità che lo riporta allora è sbagliato. A parte che in molti casi anche eminenti grammatici e linguisti ammettono che è l'uso che determina il giusto e l'errato, diciamo pure che in questo caso non si applica perché la formula proposta non è usata. E allora la creatività della lingua dove la mettiamo? Perchè poi l'inglese diventa più ricco e prendiamo a piene mani da loro? Non è forse perchè sono meno rigidi nell'accettare nuove soluzioni, nuove proposte, nuove parole, nuovi usi e magari anche nuove grafie? Certo, chi propone questa soluzione lo fa appellandosi all'esempio dei sostantivi che terminano in -a, che è una motivazione grammaticale, peraltro ineccepibile di per sé, ma insomma perché tanto osteggiare questa possibilità?


----------



## pizzi

Leggo su Wikipedia, alla voce apocope:

Tuttavia vi sono eccezioni e casistiche in cui rintracciare tale confine non è così agevole, specie se vi è un comportamento grammaticale della parola particolarmente complesso, e non è infrequente in alcuni casi anche incappare in dubbi interpretativi: si pensi, per esempio, al caso di _un autista_ o _un'autista_, nel primo caso il conducente è un uomo, nel secondo una donna.


----------



## Necsus

Allora aggiorno i link del mio vecchio post (#6):
Crusca
Lepri (I casi che càpitano più spesso per le cariche e le professioni sono quelli dei nomi che hanno la stessa forma al maschile e al femminile; si tratta solo di cambiare l’articolo: “il presidente”, “la presidente”; “il preside”, “la preside”; “il parlamentare”, “la parlamentare”; “il vigile”, “la vigile”.)


----------



## giginho

_forumuser_ said:


> Ma assolutamente. Perche' qualche persona poco intelligente fa la risatina ebete quando sente pronunciare la parola archi*tetta* sarebbe da preferire il maschile? Tale persona andrebbe denunciata per molestie.



Sinceramente, spero che tu stia scherzando. Le molestie sono una cosa seria e non andrebbe diluito il significato della parola con certe facezie.

Comunque, sull'argomento, devo dire che sono stato tentato anche io dalla "soluzione Pizzi" sebbene penso che Paul abbia ragione: *un'architetto* per indicare una donna è scorretto. Vi segnalo dal Treccani questo passo che trovate a questo link



> Concludendo, si può dire che per la versione femminile di un nome diffuso al maschile, qualora questa già non esista, appaiono oggi favorite formazioni consone alle strutture della lingua più che alcune soluzioni miste (articolo femminile + nome maschile: ad es., _la deputato_, che dà oltretutto luogo a esiti fortemente dubbi al plurale: ?_le deputato _/ ?_le deputati _/ _le deputate_



Pare che il Treccani la pensi come Paul (o viceversa... ) ragion per cui mi sento di bocciare la soluzione suddetta.

Personalmente non vedo nulla di strano nel riferirsi ad una donna come l'ingegner Chiara Rossi, oppure il chirurgo Chiara Rossi, anzi la trovo la scelta migliore e più (se volete) rispettosa nei confronti della professionista in questione. Femminilizzare una professione che ha cristallizato il suo genere nel corso dei secoli, sembra quasi voler implicare che esista una versione femminile di ingegnere/chirurgo/architetto....migliore/peggiore della maschile, chi lo sa

Un ingegnere/chirurgo/architetto è un ingegnere/chirurgo/architetto a prescindere dal sesso; credo che si stia sfociando nella psicosi di genere quando quest'ultimo non ha nessuna influenza sulle mansioni svolte dal professionista.


----------

